# Surf Fishing under a Full Moon



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

went surf fishing this past weekend with some friends and camped out on the beach, was such a great experience seeing the waves under the moonlight, the nice breeze and the sound of your reel peeling drag.


----------

